# Prehistoric Scenes Sequel?



## PRE-SCENES 2

I'm new to this so please bare with me. Why has there not been any activity as to produce or activate the "PREHISTORIC SCENES" line. I'm aware of the tragedy of the molds and that monogram/revell has some of the reconstructed molds. With the technology of today I'm sure it could be done. In addition, this line was meant to be added to. I've seen a couple of attempts as far as the STEGO. and PARASAUR., but I'd like to see it in styrene the way the originals were and with conforming bases. ANY CLUES OR INFO PLEASE!?!?!?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Welcome!

That is a good question. That was really fun models to work on, when iI was a kid.


----------



## DinoMike

Plain & simple? Revell/Monogram has all of the surviving original molds, and doesn't think the line would sell well enough to justify retooling the kits that molds no longer exist for. So, barring the occasional resin casting:

RIP Tar Pit, Cave, Neanderthal Man, Cro-Magnon Man & Woman, Saber-Toothed Tiger, Jungle Swamp and missing bases or base parts for Allosaurus, Armored Dinosaur, Sail-Back Reptile and Wooly Mammoth.


----------



## phicks

PL did issue a new Trex, Triceratops, and Pteranadon, and reportedly, they sold poorly, so I doubt there is much interest in more Prehistoric Scenes stuff. I myself am a huge dinosaur fan, and I think PL messed up by making their dinosaurs look like cartoony monsters rather than accurate dinosaurs. Dinosaurs were scary enough as they were...nobody has to try to make them look yet more monstorous.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Seriously, I believe that if Polar Lights would somehow remarket the line with original cover and maybe some funky new type (with AURORA logo for old time sake) and add a few more NEW dinos in the mix, it would do well. My four boys love my collection and would love to get their hands on a complete set themselves. As far as the PL dino-trios that recently came out...those, in fact, are no PRE-SCENES!


----------



## the Dabbler

This could be a real blind spot in the thinking of model companies. What with the proliferation today of TV, like "Animal Channel", "Discovery Channel", "History Channel", Sci-fi, etc., kids are exposed to plenty of these subjects. Even shows like Connan-Doyle stories ( Lost World ) are a good, free advertisement for such kits. Hell, even "Barney" is a dinosaur !! Someone should rethink the subject!!
Dabbler


----------



## lastguardian

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Seriously, I believe that if Polar Lights would somehow remarket the line with original cover and maybe some funky new type (with AURORA logo for old time sake) and add a few more NEW dinos in the mix, it would do well. My four boys love my collection and would love to get their hands on a complete set themselves. As far as the PL dino-trios that recently came out...those, in fact, are no PRE-SCENES!


Unfortunately, Polar Lights no longer exists. RC2, the company which bought out Playing Mantis (PL's parent company), has no interest in much other than cars, though they are willing to re-pop older SF kits for which they already have molds (Star Wars/Star Trek, for instance).

PL was willing to experiment in the kinds of kits they'd release. RC2 is not. No one would like to see the 'lost' Prehistoric Scenes kits on the shelves again more than I, but it isn't going to happen -- at least not until another company like PL comes along (maybe in 2027). 

Perhaps one day, Revell/Monogram will work a deal with Discovery Channel and reissue the kits for which they still have molds (sort of the way Airfix recently repopped some of their space kits in 'Smithsonian' logo boxes). Re-issues of the 'lost' kits is unlikely, though. I'd welcome whatever we can get.

Shane


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I must have been out for a while...When did PL go Belly-up??


----------



## Otto69

Technically they're sort of still there. PL was sold by the owner/creator to Racing Champions, who maintains it as a brand. However most of the sci-fi/fantasy/horror kits are, at the current time at least, discontinued.


----------



## lastguardian

While RC2 did get the PL name and logo as part of their acquisition of Playing Mantis (a move driven by their desire to own the Johnny Lightning brand), they apparently have no intention ever of using them again. The 1/1000 NX-01 kit that PL had been developing is going to be released soon, but in an AMT/Ertl box.

Looks like RC2 has decided on AMT/Ertl as their one and only model brand.

The PL offices are being (or already have been) torn down, and the staff has scattered to the winds. PL as we knew it no longer exists, though the logo and name (in theory) could still be used by folks who previously had nothing to do with the company. I've heard nothing about the disposition of the PL molds -- RC2 may have kept them, or may have melted them down for scrap.

Shane


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

That is SOOOOOOOOOOOO uncool !!!!! What are these "company-take-overs" so afraid of ???? That somebody might actually use the molds and do it RIGHT, despite the former company's loss ? And what about US; the fan and modeler ? Selfish and Unacceptable ! That's it in a nut shell !!!! Give me the blasted castings and I'll do it !.....Rrrrrr, Can I borrow some money ?


----------



## beck

i'd bet that they won't destroy those tools . 
hb


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I'm aware of the tragedy of the molds and that monogram/revell has some of the reconstructed molds.


To clarify.
There was no tragedy with the molds.
A few of the original Aurora molds were damaged in the infamous train wreck, but not that many. Most were destroyed after that by order of the Monogram front office.
http://www.culttvman.com/aurora_faq_pt_2.html#6

What kits that have been reissued were ones deemed to be viable and are still being done from the original molds, not reconstructed ones.
There is also a bit of a chance that there are still a few molds for this series still in storage that haven't been used yet. But most of that is rumor.
Everything is still there for the sailback, nothing missing, Revell/Monogram just haven't seen fit to do a proper release of it yet. (most issues have both base halves, and the other parts have been issued with the revell-germany version of the armored dino)
I have also heard that one of the Revell-Germany issues of the mammoth did come with the bases. Though I have not been able to get photographic evidence as of yet.
I'm not convinced that the second half of the armored dino is gone either. Both halves should have been in the same mold (tooling). Since one is present, I'm willing to bet the second part of the base is still there as well. It just hasn't been produced as a cost saving measure. They just closed off that section of the mold. One less part for them to worry about. Plus it might just be that piece is problematic to produce. They might be able to speed up production time without that part and hence save even more money. I've seen it done before when we used to mold toys for Little Tikes.
That just leaves the allosaurus bases. They may or may not exist.
They could have scrapped the mold, since it was separate from the rest of the kit (added later, and molded in a different color). Or they could be sitting on it, not wanting to spend the money to add those parts to the kit.

So there is a chance that some day they will release complete reissues.
As far as the other kits in the line, doubt they will ever see the light of day again.
Most would hold no interest to todays market. Sure us hard-core guys would love them, but realistically, how many people would buy a giant bird, or a cave bear?


----------



## the Dabbler

:freak: Aurora, MISB Woolly Mammoth just sold for $374.87 on the 'auction'.
Gooooo-lly !! WOW ! And Shazaam !!!
Dabbler


----------



## Zombie_61

A mint, still shrink-wrapped Saber Tooth just sold this morning for a little over $200. At those prices, I don't think I'll ever be getting one. 

It would be great if some company were to re-release these kits, even if they had to re-engineer some of the molds. But I can understand why they wouldn't be willing to lose money by producing kits that won't sell. I do find it interesting that of the three kits Polar Lights released, only the Pteranodon seems to still be somewhat available; I tried to find a T-Rex a couple of months ago, and there weren't even any available on EvilBay. So much for kits that "sold poorly."


----------



## spe130

Zombie, I'm with you - I'd love to get some of those Prehistoric Scenes kits (especially the sabertooth), but those prices are out of my league. Even badly-done built-ups are pricey, if reasonably complete.


----------



## TAY666

Zombie_61 said:


> A mint, still shrink-wrapped Saber Tooth just sold this morning for a little over $200. At those prices, I don't think I'll ever be getting one.


MIB prices are always going to be high for Aurora kits.
Complete, unbuilt, with no box, you should be able to find one of those around $30-40. Just have to be patient.



> I do find it interesting that of the three kits Polar Lights released, only the Pteranodon seems to still be somewhat available; I tried to find a T-Rex a couple of months ago, and there weren't even any available on EvilBay. So much for kits that "sold poorly."


Those are hit and miss because there isn't much profit involved. Anything like that that sells for low dollars isn't going to be listed as often. They are out there though, otherwise the prices would really be climbing on them.
Most of the time I see them, they are listed as sets. Kinda like the Gigantics kits.


----------



## TAY666

spe130 said:


> Zombie, I'm with you - I'd love to get some of those Prehistoric Scenes kits (especially the sabertooth), but those prices are out of my league. Even badly-done built-ups are pricey, if reasonably complete.


Depends on your definition of pricey.
Compaired to new kits on the shelves now - sure.
Compaired to something like the Monster Scenes, Haunted Mansion, or POTC - pretty cheap.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 love your web site. I'm like a kid in a candy store. I'm glad to see that I am not the only one with a serious interest in this series. My teeth are aching from so much sweetness. 

I'd like to know if any sculpter out there is working on their own versions of this series to add too? I myself, though not a sculpter, have been dabbling around with styles and techniques, texture, base placement(s), animals, size, etc.... But then again, I have been trying my hand at sculpting. How am I doing at it you ask? HAHAHA! 

Fun stuff!


----------



## the Dabbler

"...have been dabbling around with styles...

 Hey !! I'm the one and only, accept no substitutes, famed and reknowned, patent pending, union recognized "Dabbler" !!! You'll have to find another descriptive moniker for your activities !!

No "Dabbling" allowed with out written permission of the authentic entities or their heirs and assigns.  
THE Dabbler


----------



## TAY666

Well, I know someone was going to take on the Stegosaurus again.

Going to try to make it closer to what the original Bill Lemon sculpt looked like. And to make a base to go with it too.

I know Parts Pit Mike has kicked around the idea of more kits for the series. Last I knew, he was still trying to decide what to possibly have made though.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I too would absolutely love to have those old prehistoric scenes. But heck, I just wish there were more good dinosaur kits being issued in styrene. Some of the resin stuff is great, but too pricey for me (okay, my wife).

The Tamiya kits are okay, but the poses aren't the best. The T-Rex head with the mouth closed looks too much like Barney for my tastes!

Brad.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Sorry DABBLER. I was originally going with "messing around" but sounded to kinky. I'll try to use my wordage a bit more carefully.

Hey TAY666, how could I get a hold of Parts Pit Mike. Maybe I could throw a few hints and ideas his way??? Thanks


----------



## TAY666

http://thepartspit.com/

He's also a member here.


----------



## the Dabbler

"Sorry DABBLER. I was originally going with "messing around" but sounded to kinky. I'll try to use my wordage a bit more carefully."

So on this board, who would notice ??
Dabbler


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

By the way...WHO owns the exclusive rights to the AURORA name and logo???? Since they are defunked, can anybody use it?


----------



## DinoMike

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> By the way...WHO owns the exclusive rights to the AURORA name and logo???? Since they are defunked, can anybody use it?



Last I heard, Cinemodels owns the rights to that.... bought them from Tomy, as I understand it.


----------



## razorwyre1

more often than not, trademarks like aurora doent just go up for grabs when the company ceases operation, nor does the ownership of their products and designs. someone always retains that stuff. 

as to the prehistoric scenes, they were fun, but in a post jurassic park era, the designs seem so cartoony theyre probably not the most viable of products.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Personally...I know that ALL the dino kits that have been produced, then or now, do not have the charisma or character that the pre-scenes have! The interlocking bases, moveable parts, name plates, interactive parts, constant scale, rainbow of colored kits, and so on! TAMIYA came close with there interlocking base and constant scale but they came up short, literally and figuratively. BIG kits seem to catch a childs attention and imagination. That's why we have become fascinated by the kits...or at least a few of us. Cartoony???? SO WHAT! We can still go out and pay hundreds of dollars for that one cool, realistic garage kit (which I have not one thing against. I think that's awesome that they can do that), or that one goofier dino kit that has a huge head, a small body and doesn't look anything like the front cover. But we'll always be fascinated by the kits and the logo as long as we're around to remember them!


----------



## the Dabbler

BTW, I've just started picking up dino models as my probable next "fad" interest. So far I've gotten some Glenco, Palmer, and Lindberg's. Mostly 'bodies' but a couple skeletons too. Actually, the Palmer Bronto. is one of the "nostalgia" kits I had over 40 years ago, so it hit a chord with me and gave me the 'bug" again. I'm looking more for variety rather than doubles or 'stockpiling'
I'd appreciate any input as to what NOT to do or buy. And also any info on colors, building, good/bad kits, anything that may be of interest to know. I'll be trying these with airbrush mostly. ( I think)
Thanks in advance !
Dabbler


----------



## beck

Dabbs , i got some of the Glenco skeletons years ago . they're cool . 
i had the T-Rex built but a while back he succumbed to a dusting accident and i just stuck him in a box for later . 
then i had THIS idea . make a slick floor with a black rectangular stand like ya might see in a museum with a metal armature and just put the bones in a pile on and around the stand . get a couple of those 1 /35th scale pit crew figs they sell for car models dios and modify them ( white coats etc ) . maybe one guy up on a ladder reaching out to where the skeleton was . try and paint a really shocked look on his face and call it , "Oh _h_t !!" 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania

Next to the Aurora Monsters, the Prehistic Scenes were my favorites! I had
over 90% of them! I set them all up on the pool table as a huge diorama
(til my brother and cousin decided to play pool with them (saber tooth in corner pocket) :freak:


----------



## TAY666

the Dabbler said:


> I'm looking more for variety rather than doubles or 'stockpiling'
> I'd appreciate any input as to what NOT to do or buy.


Well, I don't know your tastes, so I can't say what not to buy.

But these have been a fun sideline for me as well
http://tylisaari.com/models/dino/bandai.htm
I had one of them when I was a kid and grabbed a couple on ebay when they were cheap.
I've found them to be fun distraction type kits. Something I can finish fairly quickly without stressing over. I've got 4 of them now, and only need to get 4 more to have the whole series.


----------



## the Dabbler

Thanks all !!
So, Beck, it was the 'Great Dusting Accident' that actually killed off the dinos and not the meteor huh ?? Or was it the "Great Cue-ball" incident ??
Tay, Nice site, I'll save it for reference. And the "OH S--t" idea is cool !! If you have a mangled set of bones or partial kit especially. that could even be the name-tag of it "OH, S**T" !!
Didn't they change the name of Brontosaur a while ago, like apatosur or something ?? Can't recall why though ??!!
Dabbler


----------



## DinoMike

the Dabbler said:


> Thanks all !!
> So, Beck, it was the 'Great Dusting Accident' that actually killed off the dinos and not the meteor huh ?? Or was it the "Great Cue-ball" incident ??
> Tay, Nice site, I'll save it for reference. And the "OH S--t" idea is cool !! If you have a mangled set of bones or partial kit especially. that could even be the name-tag of it "OH, S**T" !!
> Didn't they change the name of Brontosaur a while ago, like apatosur or something ?? Can't recall why though ??!!
> Dabbler


 Yep, Brontosaurus was found to be not a valid name several decades ago. In their rush to outdo each other as regards numbers of new dinosaurs found, E.D. Cope and O.C. Marsh tended to not examine the fossils as closely as they should have. The name "Brontosaurus" was given to what turned out to be another specimen of an already-discovered dinosaur that had been given the name "Apatosaurus." Since the first name given to a species in a formal publication is the one that's official, "Brontosaurus" was no more. The media, with their normal lack of research, still tends to use the "Bronto" name.


----------



## the Dabbler

Thanks for straightening me out Dino !
I don't know what 'Apatosaurus' means, but the 'Bronto' was supposed to mean "Thunder Lizard". That's much more impressive & "monsterish" to me than Apato.
If/when I build it I'll give credit to both I think since I grew up with it: ("A", formerly known as "B").


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hey Guys, how about something different in this thread since we're supposed to be giving out modeling info. How about telling us the colors you've built and painted of your fave dinos. I like what beck did with his "OOPS". I really get jealous when other people get these cool ideas to do with dioramas. 

One of my faves that I painted was a Black Panther type of saber-tooth. Most of him is black with a highlight of blue and the rear end is an ochre shade with some black stripes and a little off-white underbelly. His eyes are a green shade.

So come on, tell us some of yours!


----------



## the Dabbler

Great idea P-S2,
"I really get jealous when other people get these cool ideas to do with dioramas."
True !! One of those " Why didn't I think of that ?!" moments.

I'd like to hear/see (pix) of some other's thoughts and color schemes. I have NO qualms whatsoever about stealing other folks' ideas !! And your black panther saber-tooth sounds like a winner ! I mean, I wasn't there, ( ok, my kids may think so ) who's to say it wasn't ?? Also, I'll bet it makes it look a lot more "terrible" and "pre-historic" !!
Dabbler


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

If I had a DANG digital camera and knew how the work this DARN computer I'd be happy to do my part and show ya'll me nice piece...the model, that is! 

I know that TAY666's web site has some pretty cool stuff from guy's vivid imaginations. Check it out!

P-S2, Thanks DABBLER, I like that!


----------



## the Dabbler

I just airbrush-painted my Stegosaurus in sort of muted shades of a mint green, with off-white underparts. Then drybrushed the "bumps & warts" with muted yellow & black. The tips of the 'fins' are soft black and the spikes are a 'bony' whitish with yellowish and tanish tones.
I made a trip to Wal-Mart today for fake greens to make "pre-historic" vegetation. I'm not sure yet just how to layout the scene so I'll just fudge around with it 'til I'm satisfied.. OH, and I made a tongue for it out of red plastic from a shopping bag handle and it'll be munching on greens. I cut out the semi-solid mouth to make room.
IF I can ( with my lousy digi-cam ) I'll post pix when I'm done.
Dabbler


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Can't wait DABBS!


----------



## CaptFrank

> Yep, Brontosaurus was found to be not a valid name several decades ago. In their rush to outdo each other as regards numbers of new dinosaurs found, E.D. Cope and O.C. Marsh tended to not examine the fossils as closely as they should have. The name "Brontosaurus" was given to what turned out to be another specimen of an already-discovered dinosaur that had been given the name "Apatosaurus." Since the first name given to a species in a formal publication is the one that's official, "Brontosaurus" was no more. The media, with their normal lack of research, still tends to use the "Bronto" name.


Could they use "Brontosaurus" for a different, unnamed creature?


----------



## the Dabbler

Probably not, really. "They" chose that ( I believe ) because of the animals great size, so that it must have "thundered the ground" when it walked. UNless they find a bigger and more thundering one ??
Besides, it wold probably just confuse a lot of people ( like me?? ). I grew up with "Bronto" so I'm stuck on/with it.

Dabbler

PS. I just acquired a Palmer Bronto/Apato skeleton model. That's the exact same one I first built in late 50's. WOW, What a nostalgic thrill.
It's Deja Vu all over again !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Quoted by DinoMike...
"Yep, Brontosaurus was found to be not a valid name several decades ago. In their rush to outdo each other as regards numbers of new dinosaurs found, E.D. Cope and O.C. Marsh tended to not examine the fossils as closely as they should have. The name "Brontosaurus" was given to what turned out to be another specimen of an already-discovered dinosaur that had been given the name "Apatosaurus." Since the first name given to a species in a formal publication is the one that's official, "Brontosaurus" was no more. The media, with their normal lack of research, still tends to use the "Bronto" name."


Basically, Brontosaurus was changed to Apatosaurus all because of a 'head'. It originally had the Camarasaurus' head until they descovered the correct one! :freak:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hey! 
Has ANYONE changed a Dino kit into something else? For example: I had a couple of Aurora Allosaurs a few years ago and changed one of them into a Ceratosaurus. I did this by taking a large horn I scalped from another dinosaur kit (Airfix Ankylosaurus) and placed it on his nose and 2 smaller ones above each eye. I added a fourth finger to each hand and placed a fourth toe pointing backwards, opposite the front three. And last, I cut off the slobber drooling from his tongue. I then painted him a reddish color with black irregular stripes down his back and legs (Kinda like the Cerato on the third "Jurassic Park" in the dung pile scene!). 

I also noticed on E-bay that somebody changed an Aurora Trike into a Agathaumus! Anyone else seen it? It was well done, I thought. :thumbsup: 

P-S 2


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I also noticed on E-bay that somebody changed an Aurora Trike into a Agathaumus! Anyone else seen it? It was well done, I thought. :thumbsup:
> 
> P-S 2


Thought that was the Spiked dino that was modified.
Judging by the front horn, and the upper teeth, it was a Spiked head with a trike lower jaw.
It also had the legs from the spiked dino.

I have corresponded with the guy who did that kit.
Can't belive it didn't sell the first time around.


----------



## beck

ooh yeah , modifying . i do that on monster figures all the time . never thought of doing it on a dino kit . cool idea . 
as to painting , i did , on a Lindberg T-rex , a basic brown with whitish underbelly . then went back and added some subtle stripes of dark green with a bit of highlighting around the stripes . 
it's very toned down though , not stark striping . more camo like . 
hb


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

"Hold on to your butts!"

There is a _strong possibility _ of the *Pre-Scenes * line continuing!!!  
I won't disclose exactly which ones or when without permission first, but there will be four or five to add to the series.

I don't know about you but I'm *stoked*! :thumbsup: 

P-S2


----------



## Otto69

I just recently bought an Aurora Pteranadon. My plan is to (somehow) convert it to a standing version of Turu the Terrible from Jonny Quest.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> "Hold on to your butts!"
> 
> There is a _strong possibility _of the *Pre-Scenes *line continuing!!!
> I won't disclose exactly which ones or when without permission first, but there will be four or five to add to the series.
> 
> I don't know about you but I'm *stoked*! :thumbsup:
> 
> P-S2


I can guess...but they are probably in resin...correct?

Anybody have an Aurora Stegasaurus they want to sell?
Can't seem to get that one either...mold are gone! A few were made and I can't seem to find one yet...Mike said he might re-tool the molds in 7-8 months. So there is still hope!

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat

I've been reading this thread with great interest. I too would love to see the Prehistoric Scenes re-issued with possibly some new items added. I don't know how profitable something like that would be, but I have to relate an interesting story.

My wife teaches pre-k, kids aged 4-5 years old. Every year she does a segment (usually two weeks) on dinosaurs. It is perennially a favorite with the kids. A couple of years ago I discovered a pretty beat up Aurora T-Rex going cheap on eVilbay, and won it for somewhere around $35.00 (I know I was damn lucky). It was busted up, but complete. I asked my wife if she thought the kids in her class would enjoy it. She thought they would, so I restored it, did a little reinforcing knowing little hands would be touching it, painted it and mounted it to a nice wood base. Well, she brought it in the first day of the dinosaur segment and it was an immediate hit with the kids. Not only that, the parents all wanted to know where they could get one as none of them had ever seen anything like it. My wife told them of the scarcity of the item, and how we came to own it. They all said that if it were to ever be re-issued to let them know. I've since completed an Aurora Triceratops for here as well.

So as far as interest in that line is concerned, I believe if marketed properly, young kids would go for it for sure, just the way so many of us did when they came out originally.

If any of you are interested in seeing them, they have been posted over on the CultTVMan website. Here are the links:

http://culttvman.com/tory_mucaro_s_t_rex.html
http://culttvman.com/tory_mucaro_s_triceratops.html

Just my two cents worth.

Tory


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Tory,

That is some mighty fine paint slinging there! Very well done!

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks MMM, I tried to keep the colors bright as they were for my wifes pre-schoolers!


----------



## the Dabbler

Whoa man, Tory !!! Heartily agree on the work you've done, and what a great idea to give the kids a treat and get them enthused. Especially when I see you are in NYC and I'm sure those kids could use a little more "involvement" in educational things. PLUS the just plain pure FUN of modeling !!
Keep on keepin' on !!
Dabbler


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks for the kind words Dabbler.

Yeah, it's a blast for sure. So far I've added a new Dinosaur each year for the last two years. I've been trying to decide which to add this year. Maybe you guys can offer your thoughts. I have ready to build the following Prehistoric Scenes kits:

Pteranodon
Styracosaurus
Ankylosaurus
Allosaurus

I'm leaning towards the Pteranodon for variety.

But which do you think a 4-5 year old kid would find the coolest?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Definately the Pteranodon! I loved that kit as a kid!

Second choice would be Allosaurus but you already have a T-Rex...so....it's your call!

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler

AGREED !! What kid wouldn't love a FLYing dinosaur ??? Possibly scary, but intriguing also !!! Go for it !
Dabbler

( and maybe the next one: the Anklyosaurus, the "tank" dinosaur ! ? )


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Tory, they are some really good dinos. The colors are so striking. I love it!


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks Loyd. 

The thing I love about building dinosaur models is that nobody can say that you got the color wrong. 

The sky and your imagination is the limit!

It looks like the Pteranodon will be next. Thanks for the suggestions.

Tory


----------



## ChrisW

Very nice, beautiful presentation!

What type of paint did you use?

Chris


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks Chris, and let me take this opprtunity to say how much I enjoy your work, top notch!

As far as paint, you name it I use it. Off the top of my head on those two I used:

Floquil RR Colors
Model Master
Polly Scale
Krylon
Odds 'N Ends
Plaid acrylics

Basically, if I like the color I will use any paint I find. You just have to be careful not to apply paints that aren't compatible over one another. That's where 30+ years of doing this comes in. 

There is no substitute for experiance.

Tory


----------



## F91

Nice work Tory! I'd have to say that the Flying reptile is the most fragile kit in the PS line. I'd go for the Styracasaurus if it were up to me, plus, I'd love to see the colors you would use.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Like the colors you've done on both the Dino's Aurora-brat! I'm just curious how you "re-enforce" the models for the _young hands touching_? :freak: 
I've let my kids hold my dino's and for some reason, something falls off unfailingly. I try not to glue any of them but I guess when pins and parts break off, you kinda have to! I still want my kids to enjoy them as much as I do!

P-S2


----------



## beck

nice stuff there Tory . and it's great that they're not just sitting on the shelf but helping spur young minds . you're most assuredly planting the seeds for some future paleontologists . 
Otto , man i've wanted to do a Turu conversion to either the PL or the Aurora version of the Pterodon . sure like to see some pics if you do it . 
hb


----------



## Aurora-brat

F91 said:


> Nice work Tory! I'd have to say that the Flying reptile is the most fragile kit in the PS line. I'd go for the Styracasaurus if it were up to me, plus, I'd love to see the colors you would use.


Thanks F91 (hope that isn't your real name, talk about being treated like just another number). I took the liberty of checking out your work over on your website, excellent stuff and great taste in kits! You are a master.

I really do want to do the Styracasaurus, I would probably keep it in the greens family, but it is too similar to the Triceratops for the kids, me thinks. I know that the Pteranodon is _*VERY*_ fragile, I've been trying to figure out a new wing hinge that could withstand the little folks handling. We'll see...

Tory


----------



## Aurora-brat

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Like the colors you've done on both the Dino's Aurora-brat! I'm just curious how you "re-enforce" the models for the _young hands touching_? :freak:
> I've let my kids hold my dino's and for some reason, something falls off unfailingly. I try not to glue any of them but I guess when pins and parts break off, you kinda have to! I still want my kids to enjoy them as much as I do!
> 
> P-S2


Glad you like the color choices, that seems to be the general consensus.



To "re-enforce" them, firstly I do glue them together (I know, sacrilege!) and then where possible I apply dental acrylic to the glue joints. Also, I insert brass rod into tusks, teeth, claws, etc. that are likely candidates for breakage. 



But most importantly, my wife watches the little ones carefully, and only allows a couple of them to handle the models at a time.



And still I've had to perform a couple of minor repairs! 

Tory


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I know that the Woolly Mammoth might not be as colorful, but I think that would be another fun one for the kids to identify with! _An Elephant with hair and it's BIG!_ :hat: 
Or even a cave scene with the man, woman and bear!

Sorry, now I'm getting out of control!!! :drunk: :drunk:

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

> Anybody have an Aurora Stegasaurus they want to sell?
> Can't seem to get that one either...mold are gone! A few were made and I can't seem to find one yet...Mike said he might re-tool the molds in 7-8 months. So there is still hope!
> 
> MMM



Are you talking about Parts Pit *Mike* or *Mike* the Alchemist?

P-S2


----------



## F91

Tory, Yes, unfortunately, F91 is my real name. My Mom loved the alphabet, my Dad, numbers.....This is the compromise they came up with....


Seriously, thanks for the compliments for my site, I certainly do not consider myself a "master", but it's very flattering to think someone else does. Your work has inspired me to do my T-rex, just don't know what colors yet.

Rich


----------



## TAY666

Great work!

Might I suggest a sailback reptile.
They look awesome with bright vibrant colors.
And it is pretty sturdy too.


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Are you talking about Parts Pit *Mike* or *Mike* the Alchemist?
> 
> P-S2


I assumed it was Mike the Alchemist.
He is the one that was producing the kit.

If Parts Pit Mike ever gets a steg out, it will be from a completely new sculpt. Not reworked molds.


----------



## Aurora-brat

TAY666 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Might I suggest a sailback reptile.
> They look awesome with bright vibrant colors.
> And it is pretty sturdy too.


Thanks TAY666.

I would LOVE to do a sailback, but alas I do not possess one. And they seem to command top dollar over on eVilbay.

Know anyone selling one cheap?


----------



## TAY666

Depends on your definition of top dollar
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/salekit.htm


----------



## Aurora-brat

Email coming atcha!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

TAY666 said:


> I assumed it was Mike the Alchemist.
> He is the one that was producing the kit.
> 
> If Parts Pit Mike ever gets a steg out, it will be from a completely new sculpt. Not reworked molds.


Yep, it was Mike the Alchemist...I think his name is Mike Evans.
He told me in an e-mail that he doesn't have the molds or the molds were no good anymore....but he might do something in 7-8 months if the interest is there.
To me...that is not a committment at all...but I'm still hopeful!

I'll continue to look for one until I find someone who wants to sell it.

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

:hat: Just for Gits and Shiggles, Can anyone share with us their "Dream Dino Kit" that wasn't produced or conceived for the Pre Scenes line? 
Mine would be the 70's concept of the Bronto and/or the Proto-Raptor show-down in the desert!
How about a _swimmer_ or another _ice age mammal_?  
The possibilities are endless I'm sure.

Do share!

P-S2


----------



## Aurora-brat

A Prehistoric Scenes Bronto? You do realize that in 1/13th scale it would be 72 inches long. Yikes! 

But now that you brought it up, I would have liked another diorama scene like the tar pit, maybe a bronto in the water with a proper allosaurus on its back.



I have heard from a *VERY* reliable source that a "swimmer" was being considered, but not a plesiosaur, something more along the lines of a mososaur. But it never even got to the Cockrum sketch stage.


----------



## the Dabbler

According to this book I have, Lunar Models made a Kronosaurus, which this guy made a heckova sea-o-rama out of.
Dabbler


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

> A Prehistoric Scenes Bronto? You do realize that in 1/13th scale it would be 72 inches long. Yikes!


Remember that in the Pre-scenes line most of the Dinos are _under scale _ anyway, with the exception of the T-rex! The Bronto would most likely be around 40 to 45" long and about 11" inches at the hip! (Just guessing of course!) But, I think that one in particular was needed with the series to heighten it, if you will, along with the Stego and a Duck-bill!
:tongue: 

Hey Dabs...is there a web sight to that Krono or a name of the book?

P-S2


----------



## the Dabbler

The book is " Building and Painting Model Dinosaurs" by Ray Rimell. Publisher: Kalmbach Publishing Co., 21027 Crossroads Circle, Waukesha, WI, 53187. Copyright 1998.
It's an 88 page, 11"x8" paperback. Cover price:$15.95. U.S.
It has about 12 pages of color prints, one of which is the Kronosaurus. I recently found it on E-bait, and with shipping I paid about store price. You may find a better deal there if lucky & one is offered.
Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler

If it works, this is a pic of the Kronosaurus as best as I could jam it into the scanner.

Ok, so it didn't work, big surprise there huh ? It's too big, so I put it in my photos in the photo album.

I think ?
Oh, the author says the K. came in only two pieces, and didn't say if the base, etc. came with it.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Just finished the Aurora Trike and the MPC or Revell raptor duo. I don't have the box so I don't remember which. Adult A.D.D. ya know! I swear when I figure it out, I'll post some photos and take some input!!!

Anybody have the Aurora look-a-like Parasaurolophus painted with some pics of it? I'd sure love to see them!

Thanks

P-S2


----------



## the Dabbler

That's one I'm trying to snag right now myself !


----------



## MonsterModelMan

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Anybody have the Aurora look-a-like Parasaurolophus painted with some pics of it? I'd sure love to see them!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P-S2


I wish I had the room to display this kit. I just received mine and it is really HUGE! Still in the box.

Dabbler...IMHO...it is worth the money...I just need to re-arrange my shelving and make space for the PS Scenes diorama. I want to split the shelf area into PS Scenes and MS Scenes dioramas...I might break it into 2 separate shelves so I can fit everything.

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Are the Para's hard to get? How do I go about getting one for myself?

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/para/para.htm
Bottom of the page is the pricing and contact info for Action Hobbies.

Mine is still in the building stages.
Hopeing to have it done in time for WF 06


----------



## the Dabbler

Hmmm, That's a darn nice looking kit. On second thought, maybe I'll look for a styrene in a little smaller size. That's pretty big and pretty pricey. I am really out of room !!!
.....................Nope ! She says I cannot leave 'em on the diningroom table ! ! !


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I recently got hold of the Ray harryhausen film 'The Valley of Gwangi' in which the Spiked Dinosaur and others appear. I just need to find the Harryhausen films 'When Dinosaurs Ruled The Earth' and Mysterious Island', and then I'll have all the Harryhausen films which feature prehistoric animals, which I'm sure were the actual inspiration behind the Aurora Prehistoric Scenes kits. The still on the back of the Gwangi box even shows the Spiked Dinosaur in the film in the exact same pose as the Aurora kit!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Is there someone that worked in the 70's as a designer/sculptor that could give us some dirt on what or how these kits were inspired? I hear that Dave Cockrum was one of the designers of the 3 last PS kits made as well as two that didn't. How is Mr. Cockrum doin' these days anyway? 

P-S2


----------



## Aurora-brat

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Is there someone that worked in the 70's as a designer/sculptor that could give us some dirt on what or how these kits were inspired? I hear that Dave Cockrum was one of the designers of the 3 last PS kits made as well as two that didn't. How is Mr. Cockrum doin' these days anyway?
> 
> P-S2


Maybe I can help. My dad worked for Aurora (hence my log-in name) from 1970-1977. He was a package designer for the Monster Scenes as well as the Prehistoric Scenes, so I am pretty familiar with the history of both lines.

As far as I know, there was no specific "inspiration" behind the Prehistoric Scenes. The only movie that might have had some influence was "One Million Years BC", but the first time cavemen and dinosaurs were represented together can be traced to the original "One Million BC" movie from the 1930s. Putting cavemen and dinos together in kit for was done long before Aurora by Pyro or ITC, I can't remember off hand which. So, Aurora just ran with an established concept.

What made the Prehistoric Scenes (and the Monster Scenes before it) noteworthy was the idea of a constant scale. This had been established for years in aircraft, automotive and armor kits, but it was Aurora that first incorporated it into figure kits. And that was the brainchild of Andy Yanchus, the Project Manager on both the Monster and Prehistoric Scenes lines. Andy was also responsible for bringing Dave Cockrum in to do design work on the last of the Prehistoric Scenes. Unfortunately, Mr. Cockrum's health has been very bad these last few years, but he still manages to correspond with Andy from time to time.

Anyhow, I hope this helps answer your question. 

Tory


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Well Tory (a.k.a. Aurora-brat), does your log-in name reflect a possitive toward the Aurora name or a negative? I'll assume the poss.! 
Anyway, that's helpful info. I have heard that Mr. Cockrum has had a pretty rough time of it. I guess he had a complicated surgery or something of that sort which he had to go back east for!? 
I suppose that if Aurora was around now days, they'd conform their ideas from some of the monster/dino movies and change it enough to fit to their style, right? 
I do remember the pyro kits that had those funky little cavemen ready to bash the heads in of the unfortunate stego or bronto. I haven't seen those guys in any of the kits sold on Ebaey, where are they? Extinct?

P-S2


----------



## Aurora-brat

Positive, definitely! I will always have a soft spot in my heart for that company. They did so much to advance figure modeling, how can anyone who frequents this board deny that? 

Hard to say what Aurora would be doing if they were still around, but I'm sure it would be cool. I think they would have done some of the original subjects that Polar Lights did, the Jupiter II, Robby the Robot, etc. as well as continuing to build on what they had. The biggest problem Aurora had before they went out of business was that they were bought by Nabisco, who put their management team in place, who knew nothing about the model kit industry. Bad decisions were made and the rest is, as they say, history.


As far as the little cavemen that came in those dino kits disappearing, can't answer that one. I would imagine that they were eliminated at some point to add authenticity to the kits. I know they sold those kits in schools so maybe it was done so as to not confuse children. Just a guess...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Warning! Will Robinson, Warning! BOYCOTT NABISCO!!!
Those dirty Ratb**tards!!


----------



## TAY666

Aurora-brat said:


> Maybe I can help. My dad worked for Aurora (hence my log-in name) from 1970-1977. He was a package designer for the Monster Scenes as well as the Prehistoric Scenes, so I am pretty familiar with the history of both lines.


Very cool!
Maybe you could help answer a question for me then.
Any idea who did the box art for the series?
I've looked and dug around for a few years now, and haven't been able to find out.
The only one I know for sure is the Rex that Dave did.
And that was only because they didn't have any other ideas and used his concept art.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

As far as I know, there was no specific "inspiration" behind the Prehistoric Scenes. The only movie that might have had some influence was "One Million Years BC", but the first time cavemen and dinosaurs were represented together can be traced to the original "One Million BC" movie from the 1930s. Putting cavemen and dinos together in kit for was done long before Aurora by Pyro or ITC, I can't remember off hand which. So, Aurora just ran with an established concept.



Thanks for the history of dinosaur models. Can you also ask him why most of the Prehistoric Scenes kits are similar or identical to creatures and scenery in the Ray Harryhausen films?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I went to Action Hobbies web site to look into the Parasaur kit and only see a few pics of models. There is NO pics or descriptions about the kits, just the words "Sample Photo - Brief description" on most everything there. Does anyone know "what to do" to see before I buy?


----------



## Ignatz

Yeah. The site is definitely a work in progress. Well, there's an email and a phone number on the site. Maybe you could contact Larry Johnson that way and see if he can email you some pix and ordering info.


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I went to Action Hobbies web site to look into the Parasaur kit and only see a few pics of models. There is NO pics or descriptions about the kits, just the words "Sample Photo - Brief description" on most everything there. Does anyone know "what to do" to see before I buy?


Yeah, Larry's site is still very preliminary.
He's one of those old school guys that does most of his business in person, or via phone. He is pretty good about replying to emails as well.
Shoot him an email to get your questions answered.

Until then, you can check the pics on my site to get an idea.
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/para/para.htm
I can vouch for Larry to the extent that I have been very happy with my dealings with him (though I have never mail ordered from him). And I have never heard of anyone else having any issues with him either.


----------



## xsavoie

Let's face it "Box Art sells".If they would have been released with AURORA box art,sales would have been greater.Also,although I wouldn't say that the kit's bases make the kit,the AURORA dino bases really enhances the kits.Make them come alive,so to speak.They were a little toy like because they had moving parts,but then again,kids may love this.By the way,the seller pretimes is selling the Cockrum's STEGOSAURUS resin repro on E-BAY.Made by LUNAR MODELS,I believe.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

xsavoie said:


> By the way,the seller pretimes is selling the Cockrum's STEGOSAURUS resin repro on E-BAY.Made by LUNAR MODELS,I believe.


I noticed that! I have a Bonus check coming next week.  
Can't decide if i want it bad enough to pay several hundreds of dollars, I'm sure, for that particular kit; OR wait until Mike (alchemist) reproduces another! Whatever it will be, it'll cost a couple of hundreds to buy!!! 

As Homer Simpson would say: " S t e g o s a u r u s ! AHHHHHHH!

P-S2


----------



## MonsterModelMan

TAY666 said:


> Yeah, Larry's site is still very preliminary.
> He's one of those old school guys that does most of his business in person, or via phone. He is pretty good about replying to emails as well.
> Shoot him an email to get your questions answered.
> 
> Until then, you can check the pics on my site to get an idea.
> http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/para/para.htm
> I can vouch for Larry to the extent that I have been very happy with my dealings with him (though I have never mail ordered from him). And I have never heard of anyone else having any issues with him either.


I bought a Para from Larry and had no problem at all and he was very accessible via e-mail through the whole process with me.

MMM


----------



## TAY666

MonsterModelMan said:


> I bought a Para from Larry and had no problem at all and he was very accessible via e-mail through the whole process with me.
> 
> MMM


Good to hear.
As I have said, I haven't heard of anyone having problems with him.
Considering how long he has been in the business that says something. As things get around the hobby pretty quickly.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Personally, I've never heard of Larry until the news flash on your website, Trevor. I'm glad I have seen it, otherwise I'd still be in the dark about it. So thanks for the info. As far as having trouble with him, I haven't. I just was wondering why there is no pics on the site, that's all. I don't like buying blindly...so to speak! But, when I'm ready to buy one, I'll Email him for the info. Thanks again guys (and gals, if there's any on here.)! :wave:

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Personally, I've never heard of Larry until the news flash on your website, Trevor. I'm glad I have seen it, otherwise I'd still be in the dark about it. So thanks for the info. As far as having trouble with him, I haven't. I just was wondering why there is no pics on the site, that's all. I don't like buying blindly...so to speak! But, when I'm ready to buy one, I'll Email him for the info. Thanks again guys (and gals, if there's any on here.)! :wave:
> 
> P-S2


You will find that there are still a lot of old school garage kit guys that have no web presence. Either nothing at all, or only a small attempt at something.
Posthumus is another one that comes to mind. I wish they had a site. They have several kits I would love to get, and they don't go to WF and I haven't made it to Chiller yet.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 said:


> You will find that there are still a lot of old school garage kit guys that have no web presence. Either nothing at all, or only a small attempt at something.
> Posthumus is another one that comes to mind. I wish they had a site. They have several kits I would love to get, and they don't go to WF and I haven't made it to Chiller yet.


That's great to hear, but what about those of us that cannot attend or participate in these activities? How do we find out about the goods they are selling? I rarely get to a hobby shop to see what they have 'cause they're disappearing all over the place!  
I'd love to attend a WF in the future! That is, if they don't go 'extinct' on us. :drunk:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I have been to both Wonderfest and to Chiller. 

Wonderfest is by far superior when it comes to model kits and dealers...

Chiller, however, is a Monster Lovers dream! And they also have model kits and dealers there.

Wonderfest is a bigger venue for figure kits!

It is worth your while to spend a week-end in Kentucky if you love figure model kits! But make sure you bring plenty of coin. Resin can be very expensive!
I live in NJ so Chiller is a "no brainer" and as my moniker suggests...I LOVE MONSTERS!

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

MonsterModelMan said:


> It is worth your while to spend a week-end in Kentucky if you love figure model kits! But make sure you bring plenty of coin. Resin can be very expensive!
> 
> MMM


What kind of 'coin' are we talking here? The kind I can spend is for a few kits on eBaey every so often! :


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> That's great to hear, but what about those of us that cannot attend or participate in these activities? How do we find out about the goods they are selling? I rarely get to a hobby shop to see what they have 'cause they're disappearing all over the place!
> I'd love to attend a WF in the future! That is, if they don't go 'extinct' on us. :drunk:


Most of them advertise in the modeling magazines.
Or you can check places like http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/index.html
Buc does a great job of trying to showcase most of the new kits that come out every year.


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> What kind of 'coin' are we talking here? The kind I can spend is for a few kits on eBaey every so often! :


The costs of WF - that is a question with a wide ranging answer.
First are the costs of actually going to the show.
Are you going to need air fare to get to Louisville or can you drive?
Then there are the costs of the hotel room. Last year it was $85 a night if I remember correctly. You can find cheaper hotels nearby, but it is best to stay at the Executive West where the show takes place. There are a lot of after hours activities.
Then there is the dealers room. Imagine walking into a huge room that is filled with about a hundred dealers, most of which catering exclusively to the sci-fi and figure kit market.

Depending on your income, it might not be cheap.
But even though I probably can't afford it, I can't afford to miss it either.
I get to spend 3 day hanging out with people I have met online, people I have met previous years at the fest. I get to meet all the 'names' you hear about on the boards. The producers, the sculptors, people in the business.
I get to drool over all the cool new kits.
I get to drool over all the awesome contest entries.
It's about 60 hours of complete sensory overload, and a total blast.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

The resin Stego was sold on eBaey for $492.00 w/ s&h!  

I thought I'd give it a shot, but not for that much!!!! :drunk: 

So, I emailed Larry to get info on the Para. I'm stoked about that!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 said:


> But even though I probably can't afford it, I can't afford to miss it either.
> I get to spend 3 day hanging out with people I have met online, people I have met previous years at the fest. I get to meet all the 'names' you hear about on the boards. The producers, the sculptors, people in the business.
> I get to drool over all the cool new kits.
> I get to drool over all the awesome contest entries.
> It's about 60 hours of complete sensory overload, and a total blast.


I guess I'll depend on you guys for all the updates on the BB unless there are websites i can visit to get the info? There was a Link page with tons of sites listed on them in alpha order, but lost it when my company switched my computers around. Any _HELP!_


----------



## TAY666

If you are talking about links for WF, then there are these

The official site http://www.wonderfest.com/welcome.html

If you want to see pictures from this past year, check Buc's site
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/shows.htm
He's got tons of links to sites with pics of the shows.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 said:


> If you are talking about links for WF, then there are these
> 
> The official site http://www.wonderfest.com/welcome.html
> 
> If you want to see pictures from this past year, check Buc's site
> http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/shows.htm
> He's got tons of links to sites with pics of the shows.


Nope...but I put them on my "favorites" anyway. Thanks. :thumbsup: 
The one I'm remembering is a giant links page with sculptors and dealers all in alphabetical order...the background is a light blue with dark blue or black type!

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I contacted Larry and I'm going to get a Para from him! Very nice guy and easy to work with! I highly recommend him to do dealings with!  

On the other side, I'm having trouble with down loading pics. It says that they're too *BIG*! Can anyone tell me what to do to _*shrink*_ them down to fit?


----------



## TAY666

First, what are you using to download them?
Where are you downloading them to? (any chance the disk is full?)
And where are you getting them from?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I'm trying to download pics of my kits i took on our digital camera and put them into 'My Gallery' on this web site. I'd like to share my kits with anybody that would care to see them and get a critique on them. By all means I'm no professional...just trying to mimic painting techniques and styles I've observed with what little skills I possess. Definitely not computer savvy!


----------



## TAY666

Oh, ok.
Too big for the gallery here. (I thought something was telling you they were too big to download to your computer)
Not sure quite what the size restrictions are here, but you are going to need some kind of image processing software to probably shrink the files size, and the actual image size.


----------



## the Dabbler

Keep trying PS2, you seem to have good knowledge of dinos, etc, I'm anxious to see your work. I understand your plight, I am also computer illiterate !
Dabbler


----------



## TAY666

Hey guys. Just had a new submission to the gallery.
Think you are really going to like these.

http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/kurt.htm


----------



## F91

Trevor, those are really cool! I wish I could photo shop.....
The Bird looks pretty cool and like you, I'm suprised I never even thought of this!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Awesome pics! Yeah...seems like a pretty logical diorama. He pulled it together nicely.

Question? Did he re-form the Giant Bird or are his feet really shaped that way?

MMM


----------



## TAY666

I tried to respond last night, but the place went down for maintanence.

Looks like he did major work on a lot of areas of this kit.
The neck has definitely been changed. The feet have been swapped from one leg to another.

You can check this page on my site to see a few shots of the kit itself.
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/bird.htm


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

hey guys, I'm back like a bad penny! Those action shots of the Phororhacos and Saber tooth look like a lot of fun to build. You can definitely tell he did a little reconstruction on the birds body parts to get his motion effect. I like to see that...guys having a little imagination and fun creating action in their dioramas!

The only creative thing I've done recently was to modify the large Lindberg Raptor to give him larger claws, add spikes down his back and horns behind both eyes, opened his mouth wider and curl his hands inward instead of outward like he's playing the piano! It was actually pretty fun to do! I'm gonna call him my Megaraptor for the Pre Scenes collection. I haven't created one yet but, I have a base planned out for him. I have him standing, crouched over a kill (probably a small dino or something to fit on the base without going to large). We'll see!!!

I finally got the resin Para and gonna work on him here shortly. Hopefully before the holiday gets to hectic.

Well, catch ya later, dudes. 

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

I'll be adding a sailback to that page in a day or so.
Again nice modifications to it.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hey Guys!

Been havin' some fun lately doin' some kit bashin', if you will, of my own, with some of the trike and spike (Aurora/Monogram) kits. I have altered the two and made a Einiosaurus and a Pachyrhinosaurus out of them. I'm in noway a sculptor but I love to try. I think I did a fair job. I was inspired by the Agathaumus that was created a while ago. I've converted a Monogram Darwin Dolphin into an Ichthyosaurus as well. I'll try to have some pics up ... SOMEWHERE, SOMETIME! :freak: 

Check out Trevor's website in the "Gallery" section of Kurt Christensen's _alteration_ pics! :thumbsup: 

P-S 2


----------



## TAY666

Thanks for bringing this back up.

I forgot to post about the latest additions.
You guys have to go check out this page
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/kurt.htm

The Allosaurus just blew me away.


----------



## F91

Yes, very cool!!! I hope Kurt doesn't mind me "borrowing" the Allosaurus idea.


----------



## Phasmos

Wow, I'm glad I stumbled across this forum (especially this thread!). I've found my people! I miss the PS kits more than I can express... I vividly remember tearing the wrapper off a new kit and wondering what bizarre color the plastic would be. The Phororhacos was the exact same color as my Aunt Virginia's car. The copper Dimetrodon was the coolest, especially with its clear green accoutrements.

You guys might enjoy this link. I got wistful last summer and spent a couple of nights whipping up graphics for stuff that doesn't exist (though I wish it did!). Check it out here:

http://www.stavrakis.com/flyboy/ps2.html

Ah, well... we can dream, can't we? What's the word on the possible redux/series continuation? Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## F91

Scroll up to TAY666 and click on the link to his homepage to see the mother of all PreHistoric scenes websites. Cool graphics on your site too.


----------



## Phasmos

F91 said:


> Scroll up to TAY666 and click on the link to his homepage to see the mother of all PreHistoric scenes websites. Cool graphics on your site too.


Thanks! I love Trevor's site. I sent him a pic a while back -- the cover of an anthology called "The Science Fictional Dinosaur" featuring a Tim Hildebrandt painting with the Aurora Rex on a rampage. I wonder where that painting is now? (The scan is on TY's Rex page, if you're curious.)

Those modifications by Kurt C. are dynamite, too! Especially the Allo. Excellent stuff.


----------



## TAY666

Hey, glad you found this place.


Thanks again for that pic.
If it wasn't for people like you, my site wouldn't be half as cool as it is right now.

Speaking of which. I added another page to the gallery.
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/steve.htm


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I didn't know how to put pics on _this_ web site, but thanks to Trevor for allowing me to put them on his. :thumbsup: 

Just went to the web site of the Stavrakis Family and saw the _what if _ of the P-S 2. Looks interesting, a bit cluttered...but I really can't say without seeing the results. I wanna see some physical work, product if you will, of this proposed series continuation. Box art looks fun, though.

P-S 2


----------



## Phasmos

That will take time, PS2... something that's always in short supply. Please bear in mind that what you see on that page is just a representation of things I wished I could find for real somewhere. Lacking that, I made the phony "PS2" page for myself, for fun. I've never sculpted any dinos before, but I have sculpted other stuff. If you're curious, check it out here:

http://www.stavrakis.com/flyboy/sculpture.html

Some of the links on that page aren't active because I bought the "Grecian Urn" domain and am in the process of finishing the individual pages at that location.

I plan to start working on my PS tribute stuff this spring. Can I sculpt figures as evocative as Bill Lemon's? Dunno... but I'm willing to try! Thanks for checking out my cluttered "fun" page, just the same. It was made out of love for the old-school Aurora kits and whether or not I'm able to produce anything worthy of the name, I had fun doing it.


----------



## 1bluegtx

Wow Prehistoric scenes Seashore and tidal pool...fantastic ideas!

BRIAN


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yes, great ideas, Phasmos, and it's good to see yet another BB member with such enthusiasm for the Prehistoric Scenes series. I like the layout you've provided of all the imaginary kits, but the bases would ideally be bigger in a 'second series'. The bases for the original PS kits are great and very inspiring, but I find that when I put them together to make the complete landcape, the creatures and and people look too crowded together: there simply isn't a realistic amount of space between the different creatures, they're almost touching each other everywhere you look.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Looking at your imaginary landscape again, Phasmos, I see that the Giant Sloth base is the only one which does not sit snug against or amongst the others, but stands out and away from the 'border' of the landscape. Was this a late addition to the line and too late to be integrated into the landscape?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Phasmos,

That is a really cool PS Series 2 layout! Now...if we can get someone to start scupting and figure out just how all of this stuff will fit in a room...LOL!

MMM


----------



## Phasmos

Cro-Mag:
In the interest of haste (and since it was originally intended for my eyes only), I cheated and utilized about half of the original PS layout; thus, the Giant Sloth base is actually that of the Cave Bear (actually the Cave Bear's "alternate location" as indicated on the old Aurora map).

And you're quite right: the original layout suffered from overcrowding. It looked OK on paper, but once you actually had the figures on their bases, one had a helluva time keeping the Pteranodon's wings from getting tangled in the tree of the Tar Pit, for instance. (Maybe that's how his wing got torn...)

As a kid, I always wondered if the layout was intended to represent something else once it was completed. It seems vaguely like the outline of a coelacanth or some such thing. Or maybe I'd spent too much time piecing together the backs of my trading cards and expected a little something extra. 

MMM:
I remember catching hell from my mom after I'd labeled the door to my closet with a magic marker... I wrote CLOSET / PREHISTORIC WORLD on it so that visitors could marvel at my PS layout within. It took many layers of paint to obscure, as I recall. Wow, I got my hide tanned good for that one. I ended up taking my kits downstairs because (surprise!) they didn't actually fit in the closet anyway. D'oh! Guess I got carried away.

Can't wait to try making some of these things for real... I'll post some pics of my sculpts once I get started (probably mid-April or so). I also have another semi-prehistoric figure to finish first; I'll take an in-progress snapshot of him tomorrow in case anyone's interested.


----------



## TAY666

I look at the original layout with it's somewhat crowded appearance as a compromise.
Sure, a little more space would be nice, but it is danged hard to find the space to display them all as it stands now.
Also, the worst crowding is with the original kits. The 2nd series spreads things out more and gives the kits a little more room.
The first series I am sure was designed with shelf space in mind as well. Hence the smaller boxes and such. Which were then up-sized for the second release in 72. Once the series was a proven seller.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Nothing like a little critsism to build ones self esteem *AND* _to build a great P.S. Sequel!_  
I'm sure with the help of so many PS enthusiasts, we can help build a better continuation to an awesome franchiase. For the creatures in this line, *BULK* and *BALANCE* are the key ingredients to this set. For example, I love my PARA kit, but it cannot stand by itself without being easily knocked down when barely bumped (save it being glued to the base).  
This puts a damper on placing this particular item anywhere in the set-up. I hope that those that design and sculpt these kits keep this in mind. I have tried to do so in the sketches I've sent to Parts Pit Mike!

 Just a Thought.... 

By the way, if you want to see a finished version of the Para kit, go to Trevors website in "Gallery" to Steve.

P-S2


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Steve, I just saw your kits in the Gallery on Trevor's site last night, and have been going back to it ever since 'cos I'm absolutely amazed and impressed by your work and your abilities. The way you've made kit-bashes look like original factory-produced PS kits is nothing short of stunning. I also noticed from them that strong and vibrant colour-contrast is important, not only for making the dinosaur look stiking and interesting, but also more realistic too. Bright colours somehow look more convincig than several shades of one colour, such as grey or green. 
Also, the other builders Trevor has added to the Gallery, Jeff, Joe and Kurt, have mostly done kit-bashes to make kits the look entirely different. It really is a great gallery now, and I really should be more imaginative! The field of PS palaentology just got a lot more rewarding.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Thanks for the kind words indeed, Cro-Magnon. Can't wait to finish the rest of the series and put them all together.


----------



## lonfan

Aurora-brat said:


> The biggest problem Aurora had before they went out of business was that they were bought by Nabisco, who put their management team in place, who knew nothing about the model kit industry. Bad decisions were made and the rest is, as they say, history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> Gee That Sounds Familiar doesn't it? lol History DOES repeat it self huh?
> 
> 
> John/Lonfan


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Sorry guys and gals, but there seems to be a bump in the road for the PS sequel continuation. Hopefully those involved will co-operate and do what's in the best interest for us fans!

P-S2


----------



## dr.robert

Whew! some reading. This pretty much tells me what i need to know about the cavemen & Woman.The molds were most likely scrapped  I do think had polar lights had pooled it with revell/monogram and reissued the original prehistorics instead of issuing a new line under the aurora logo they would have had a big hit.But god bless polar for taking a gamble :dude:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I have been trying to understand what THEY were thinking when they decided to DESTROY the originals that survived the infamous "train wreck". Don't know too much, but I'm guessing they're kicking themselves for NOT researchin' the possibilities of FURTHERING the line let alone repop 'em. 

Thank Goodness for talented garage kit sculptors!!!!

P-S2


----------



## dr.robert

You are right.I mean why bother paying all that money for the molds and then destroy them?If they had no plans to use them right away,at least they could have saved them.I did read that the then president of monogram gave the order on the grounds that they could get even more money out of the melted metal compounds in the molds.It's pretty scary that RC2 has all the POLAR molds!But i'm hoping they have better judgement


----------



## the Dabbler

DREAMER !! ??


----------



## TAY666

dr.robert said:


> You are right.I mean why bother paying all that money for the molds and then destroy them?If they had no plans to use them right away,at least they could have saved them.I did read that the then president of monogram gave the order on the grounds that they could get even more money out of the melted metal compounds in the molds.It's pretty scary that RC2 has all the POLAR molds!But i'm hoping they have better judgement


They probably got all the assest (including molds) fairly cheaply since the company was going out of business.
The metal used to make those cavities was extrememly expensive.
Monogram made a business decission based on the outlook of a certain time frame.
At the time, probably a very good business decision.

They had no way to fortell the demand some of these models would have 30 years down the line.
Some of the kits that are popular now were huge losers back then. Why would they hang on to the tooling?
It isn't cheap to store stuff for long periods.
You need the storage space.
You need equipment to move the items.
You need to pay someone to inventory them every year (or twice a year depending on accounting procedures)
Then you have to pay taxes on those assets.

Storage can be quite expensive.
Especially if you consider what it would have cost to store something that hasn't been used for 30 years.


----------



## dr.robert

No disrespect tay666,but there are molds monogram saved sutch as [Alfred Nueman]that never sold good originally or recently.[Not that i'm pissed that they saved them] I mean they saved the flying sub molds, the invaders ship,and destroyed the spindrift molds along with the Lost in space /2001 molds.Lost in space at the time,was in reruns and alot of people including me would have loved to have at least one of the dioramas! I read the Seaview molds were damaged,so who knows.I think they were just kinda screwed up at the time :freak: I am gratefull revell/monogram is holding on to the remaining molds that they DO HAVE,and occasionally reissues some of them,and we got some of the other's back thanks to polar lights :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

And Monogram weren't just buying the molds and deciding which they might want to use in 30 years' time; in the case of the Prehistoric Scenes kits, Superman and Godzilla, they began reissuing them fairly soon after, and continued reissuing them at intervals. So I guess the over-riding sentiment is 'Well done to Monogram and Revell for reissuing some of the PS kits over the years, shame it couldn't have been all or more of the series!'


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

OK! Let's say that Mono/REV decided to reissue the PS kits they've held onto these past years (remember, this is hypothetically speaking) under the given name and maybe, just maybe, created a few more to go along with the originals. How well do you think the modeling community would respond in kind to these kits? Would it be poopooed (OH! I said poopoo, sorry!) because of the intricate and detailed kits we get from the Garage Sculptors? Or bashed because they're fat and clumsy in a fast and sleek world?

P-S2


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I expect that they would respond like it was new series, as many of the world-wide modelling community wouldn't have heard of PS before or know that they were reissues. So like the first time round, some PS kits would do better than others, some would not sell so well, but the good ones would find a strong market for a couple of years. 
Over all, though, I think they wouldn't sell as many units as they did first time round, even the better kits, as there don't seem to be as many young model-builders now as there were in 1971-4.


----------



## TAY666

The thing is.
No one even knows what molds they actually have left.
Sure, some are assumed destroyed, but I don't think anyone knows for sure other than Revell, and the guys that actually tore the molds apart.

I have heard that there is still tooling for the Monster Scenes.
But it is doubtful if it will ever be released.

Of the PS kits that haven't been reissued, the only one I think they should have held onto that might still sell would be the sabertooth tiger and the tar pit.

The 3 human kits weren't that great a sellers, and aren't really interesting.
Giant bird and cave bear were kind of ho-hum too as they aren't actually dinos.
Same for the swamp and the cave. While both are interesting, if they weren't part of the set, would anyone really want them? There really isn't even anything to assemble on them.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I agree that some of the kits are "ho-hum". I agree that the Phoros and Humanoids weren't facsinating, but they were part of a big dioramic scene, jumbled as it may, that can pit dino against mammal, man against beast, however you want to display. It was also done in an unheard of 1/13th scale, moulded in exotic colors, and had mostly moveable parts. Again, I'll say that that's what sold me and caught my attention. Nowadays mostly everything is moulded in drab boring colors: gray, dark green, gray, tan, gray, etc....BORING.  I know I'll still paint it but just the fact of having the option. I REALLY like the way ToyBiz Marvel characters are moulded into multi-colored kits. In fact, I'm goin' ta put the Aurora T-rex fighting the misc. Marvel men. 
See ya...gotta get busy! :wave: 

P-S2


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I know it's all just wishing, but at least the 'arts/entertainments' background to a possible reissue of the Prehistoric Scenes is roughly the same now as it was when they first appeared in the 1970's. Back then, there had ben the Ray Harryhausen films with dinosaurs and prehistoric creatures, then the three Hammer prehistoric films, plus the Doug McClure films which usually involved dinosaurs, and so on. So the Prehistoric Scenes were launched at a time when kids had been watching dinosaur films for about ten years.

Nowadays, kids have also been watching dinosaur films for about the last ten years, with the three Jurassic Park films, the three Walking With Dinosaurs/Beasts/Monsters series, and other films which involve dinosaurs, such as The Lost World and the latest King Kong. So there has at least been a dinosaur 'atmosphere' in the entertainment industry for the past few years, just as there was in 1971.

Revell tried to tie up with the release of the first Jurassic Park with their release of some of the PS kits in green RevellGermany boxes. Trouble was, I felt, the box art, (photos actually) didn't make any attempt to show potential buyers how the kits could be made to look like the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park; the box photos were bland and un-lifelike and had no implied connection to Jurassic Park. For the six mini-dinos, however, they used really exciting artwork!
At least the Aurora artwork in the 1970's had had an implied connection to the Hammer and Harryhausen dinosaur films, with some of the same scenery and colours and poses.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

:lol: I forgot about the McClure films! Wasn't there "Land that time forgot" and "People that time forgot"?

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Here is a "wish fish" for my PS. I took the Monogram "Darwin" dolphin and changed face. I also did him a base that fits next to the Dimetrodon!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Excellent work! In the background, is that the dog from the Monster Customizing kit, now looking like a prehistoric dog?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Excellent work! In the background, is that the dog from the Monster Customizing kit, now looking like a prehistoric dog?


Affirmative! Cro-mag Man & Woman need a best friend! His face is a little deformed, but hey, whaddya expect living with Prehistoric beasties?!
*Also, the two ****-sapiens are going to be parents!!!!*


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Love that "Wish Fish" aka (Pisces Onastarus)

Ba-dum-dum.


Thank you... good night... I'll be here all week...

Try the veal!


----------



## Starr

Just fantastic work Pre-scenes 2. How did you do the wish fish head? Sculpted?


----------



## F91

Hey PS2, where can I see the rest of your collection, you stuff looks great!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

F91 said:


> Hey PS2, where can I see the rest of your collection, you stuff looks great!


 
I'm not PS2 but there are more of PS2's kits in the Gallery on Trevor's site (TAY666); he's a wizard at turning the Spiked and Three Horned Dinos into other types of dinosaur!.


----------



## Charger69

Boy the Prehistoric Scenes model kits were a favorite of mine when I was a kid. I was a huge Dino fan then and still am today and I only wish I would have held onto the T-Rex because of what its worth today. I honestly dont think Monogram/Revell will reissue those because of the fact that those kits are scientifically incorrect and they would have to re-tool them to bring them more up to date if you will. The look of Dinos has come along way since those early Prehistoric Scenes days. They are no longer considered dumb lumbering beasts but fast, agile, and quick with no tail dragging. Except for some plant eaters that is!

But it would be nice to see those old kits re-issued for enthusiasts sake but will it happen? I dont think so.


----------



## 1:8 scale

*Newbie here*

I'll buy any styrene dino put in front of me, by any company, at any time. And in the case lot if it was an Aurora reproduction. That's one more customer to the list. I hope Revell is secretly watching

Newbie


----------



## the Dabbler

:wave: Hollow Newbie !! Sounds like you fer sur got the styrene habit !!
Glad to see another un-spaceship guy come onboard. :jest: 
Dabbler


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Thanks guys for the ups. Starr, I did do my wish fish head out of epoxy and thumbtacks. This was my first attempt at it. It's OK for a beginner. I'd reallly love to learn to sculpt better however. 
F91, I'm glad you like my stuff. I'll post some more on here a little later. Yes, it's true I have half of my collection on Trevors site and hopin' to put more on there shortly. 

I did have fun kitbashing the spike and trike to form the Einiosaurus and Pachyrhinosaurus. I do have some surprizes being worked on, but I won't say nuttin' 'til I like whats been done.

P-S2


----------



## the Dabbler

By the way PS 2, I like your 'wish fish', and the way you did that water splash is slick !!
Dabbler


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Yes, it's true I have half of my collection on Trevors site and hopin' to put more on there shortly.


Good to hear.
I love being able to help others share their work.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 said:


> Good to hear.
> I love being able to help others share their work.


Again, I thank you my friend! :thumbsup: 

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Here's a pic of a few more PS kits I've done...

P-S2


----------



## the Dabbler

NIce paint job PS2, I think he looks a little Mexican to me ?? LOL ( the Pteranodon, that is, not sure about the guy )
Dabbler


----------



## wolfman66

Steve,Excellent job on the Flying reptile and really like the color choice you went with on him. :thumbsup:


----------



## F91

That's some wild stuff!! Love the paint choices!


----------



## TAY666

Very cool and different.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Thanks Guys!!!!

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

BTW forgot to mention.
I've been adding in-progress pics and a little description as I build my 
Parasaurolophus
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/mykits/mypara.htm


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I thought I'd post some pics of the first mural I've ever done. Let me know what you think. (Unfortunately, my kids hit the wall in a few places while playing in what WAS their bedroom, NOW the hobby room!)


----------



## the Dabbler

HEY PS2, I LIKE that ! That'll be a great inspiring place to work.
Dabbler


----------



## wolfman66

Now thats nice! :thumbsup: Excellent job steve on the mural :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66

On the giant woolly mammoth did anyone try and repostion the trunk to make it look like the box scene art?


----------



## heiki

wolfman66 said:


> On the giant woolly mammoth did anyone try and repostion the trunk to make it look like the box scene art?


Hey Fluke, are you using another login name? Did you forget your password?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

wolfman66 said:


> On the giant woolly mammoth did anyone try and repostion the trunk to make it look like the box scene art?


Yeah, you'd think with all the repops and the GK bashers, we'd be havin' 'replacement' parts for the MS and PS lines as well!

BTW, thanks Dabs and Wolf for the props. I was very nervous doing it. Now my oldest wants a godzilla and TMNT's in his room. :drunk: 

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

That reminds me.

Anyone else see these when they were on ebay?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6041260663


----------



## wolfman66

I seen those on your sight Trev,really nice piece for the mammoth.But way to high for me to splurge on.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Do you think those prototype Mammoth parts were originally planned as alternate legs and trunk, like the Sabretooth had alternate legs and the Flying Reptile had an alternate wing?


----------



## TAY666

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Do you think those prototype Mammoth parts were originally planned as alternate legs and trunk, like the Sabretooth had alternate legs and the Flying Reptile had an alternate wing?


Yes they were.
The idea was dropped though to keep things cost effective.
That is already a big kit. Adding more parts would have added to the price.

Those auction pics are not of the actual prototype pieces though.
They were resin castings from a set of molds made from the prototype parts.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 said:


> Yes they were.
> The idea was dropped though to keep things cost effective.
> That is already a big kit. Adding more parts would have added to the price.
> 
> Those auction pics are not of the actual prototype pieces though.
> They were resin castings from a set of molds made from the prototype parts.


Hey Trev, do you think that who ever did these would have the castings available for the gen. public to purchase the resin pieces? As long as the "price" is reasonable. NOT....ppppppt!

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

Only time will tell.

I've been waiting for over 2 years for these to come to market.
The hold-up is the person who has the original prototype pieces.
The molds were made with his permission and involvment. And they won't be available until he green-lights the project.
The mold-maker isn't going to cross him, because it wouldn't be right.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

TAY666 said:


> The mold-maker isn't going to cross him, because it wouldn't be right.


I concur!
What's his hold-up?
Are there other Prototypes out there we don't know of...yet?

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Are there other Prototypes out there we don't know of...yet?
> 
> P-S2


Yes.
But I have been sworn to secrecy.
But if you have the book Classic Plastic, one is pictured in there.


----------



## the Dabbler

We have ways of making you talk !........ 
:dude: Vinnie, Gino, give the boy here a lesson in sharing information. :devil:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Cro-Magnon Woman with extra-short skirt!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

And extra-developed chest too, I've just remembered!


----------



## TAY666

Give that man a cigar.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

I believe shes's referrred to as the "Cro-magnon OTHER Woman"


----------



## 1:8 scale

*Trademarks and Dennis Prince and Monogram*

Hi Guys

I just caught up on the thread. Regarding the question of who owns the prehistoric scenes trademark: * Dennis Prince*

Dennis Prince has been busy lately with the Monster Scenes items on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. The calender, magnets, and wrist bands.

Dennis owns the trademark for "aurora" as it appeared on the 1971-1976 boxes. He owns the "monster scenes" trademark.
He owns the "prehistoric scenes" trademark.

CineModels owns the oval aurora logo for figure kits only.
There is another company that owns the oval aurora logo for airplane kits only.

Tomy owns the name Aurora only for RC cars.

When you own a trademark, you must re-new your ownership every 15 years at a cost of about $300.00, otherwise it is open territory. This is what has happened here. Indeed Razorwyre, everything is up for grabs if you don't re-new your ownership with USPTO.

You must also be very specific as to what goods and services your trademark applies to. Hence the many owners of the name aurora in all of its many fonts.

Revell has no problem re-popping the existing pre-scenes for another company. This happens all the time in this business. But the run is usually a 5000 unit minimum at $7.00 a pop. That's $35000 minimum that Dennis has to fork over at the outset. Plus there are other costs, but these are not prohibitive.


So bottom line on a true repop lies with Dennis Prince (who by the way stated plastic models kits, when he applied for the trademark for pre-scenes and monster scenes, so his intention is there)

Everyone who has read this thread should email Dennis at his website or through his<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> offerings and lobby lobby lobby. If there is a market, I bet Dennis will fill it. Plus if you have seen his "what if" Monster Scenes boxes, then you will see just how faithful and beautiful his repops are.

http://www.dencomm.net/

[email protected]

If you want it done, there 's your solution.

Jeff :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1:8 scale

*glitch?*

Hey
ignor the programming symbols in the second paragraph of my reply. I have no clue as to how that happened.

Jeff


----------



## TAY666

It's because you tried to post html code.
The boards do not support HTML, only UBB code.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

I know Dennis fairly well. I'm not sure if he's a member of this board or not but I will email him about this thread and see if he has a response I might be able to relay to everyone.


----------



## TAY666

Here is what is covered under his prehistoric scenes trademark ownership.

*Word Mark**PREHISTORIC SCENES*
*Goods and Services*IC 016. US 002 005 022 023 029 037 038 050. G & S: Calendars; Craft paper; Greeting cards; Photographic prints; Photographs; Posters; Posters made of paper; Stickers IC 028. US 022 023 038 050. G & S: Action figures; Action figures and accessories therefor; Action skill games; Action target games; Action-type target games; Basketball table top games; Board games; Doll accessories; Doll clothing; Dolls; Dolls and accessories therefor; Dolls and playsets therefor; Dolls for playing; Hobby craft kit comprising MOLDED PLASTIC PARTS THAT ASSEMBLE TO MAKE A REPLICA SCENE ; Puzzles; Target games; Toy action figures; Toy action figures and accessories therefor; Trading card games


*Mark Drawing Code*(5) WORDS, LETTERS, AND/OR NUMBERS IN STYLIZED FORM*Design Search Code**Serial Number*78807265*Filing Date*February 4, 2006


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

So he has the right to make Prehistoric Scenes Doll Acessories and Doll Clothing!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Yes! And Basketball Tabletop Games! Forget about the Toronto Raptors, now we'll have the PScenes Raptors


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Giant monkey, Cyborgs and futuristic beings, Tarzan and his minions...sounds like the PScenes had quite a franchiase ahead of them. Add in the MonstersScenes, Cowboys with their horses, and more dinos, Good Golly Miss Molly, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

And all I wanted was a Sailback Reptile. 

But I can see it all now...Barbie all dressed up in the 'latest' (or is that earliest) Cave-girl fur outfit, probably being menaced by a two-headed snake. And Ken in his Neanderthal costume, er...erm...throwing a boulder, I guess.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I just finished this Allo into a Ceratosaurus last night. Thought I'd post some pics of it for your pleasure.


----------



## wolfman66

Steve,that is one wild looking Allo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Great work; this is the second Allo I've seen on which the saliva has been removed from the tongue, and I think it gives the whole model a more balanced and sensible appearance. I've got an old previously-built Revell Allo waiting with it's original paint scheme now removed, and I'm going to do as much as I can to make it appear different to the original Allo that I've already got. I've cut the saliva off, and am wondering if I can cut and file all the ridges off its back as well, without leaving holes in the back.


----------



## TAY666

NICE!!!

Sweat looking build-up.
I love to see the different ways people customize these great beauties.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

PS2 -

Awesome work! Looks great! 

Love the extra stuff you did to the original to create a completely different looking kit!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

If anyone wants to see even more good Prehistoric Scenes kits (and who doesn't??!!), there are yet more on Trevor's site, recently added. 
This isn't a repeated heads-up for previous additions, it's for even more kits just added, and they're getting better all the time. Thanks Trevor!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Thanks guys for the props again! 
I would like to see other's "changed" kits posted here as well. So come on...show us your pics!

P-S2


----------



## Starr

Here's a project I've been working on. 

I picked up an Aurora American bison off Ebay (They're still pretty available and affordable) and converted it into a Prehistoric (long horned) bison latifrons. The conversion was too simple. I just shaped some longer horns from the kit sprues and wa-la. Have'nt had a chance to paint it yet but it is built. True, not a Prehistoric Scenes kit but it is an Aurora. I guess I could also add some saber teeth to the prairie dogs and make them into scrats.


----------



## wolfman66

Starr nice job on the bisons horns :thumbsup: .I never thought about doing that to mine.It definitly would make a nice addition to The PS line.


----------



## wolfman66

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Thanks guys for the props again!
> I would like to see other's "changed" kits posted here as well. So come on...show us your pics!
> 
> P-S2


Steve,you cease to amaze me with the beautiful paintsling and coversions you do to the PS kits!Just excellent work all around :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666

For all of you not making the trip to Louisville to see this in person.

Here is a sneak peak at one of my contest entries


----------



## wolfman66

TAY666 said:


> For all of you not making the trip to Louisville to see this in person.
> 
> Here is a sneak peak at one of my contest entries


Holy smokes that is awesome trev :thumbsup: The seam work that you did on the sabertooth came out really great looking.Now if you dont win a gold award for this prehistoric scene dio then those judges need their head examine cause the seam work and the paintslinging that you put into it is just fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Trev,

Great idea and execution! This one should do well in the WF contest!
Nice paint job on both! Love the way the Sabertooth turned out! Looks very animated like he is jumping at the Bear!

Good Luck buddy! Wish I could see it in person!

MMM


----------



## TAY666

Thanks guys.
I'm not kidding myself though.
No way this is a gold.
I just don't have that kind of painting ability yet.
I'd be really happy with a bronze.


----------



## wolfman66

Trev forgot to ask ya,how did you get the sabertooth to stay in that postion on the rocks?


----------



## Duck Fink

TAY666 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I'm not kidding myself though.
> No way this is a gold.
> I just don't have that kind of painting ability yet.
> I'd be really happy with a bronze.


Looks good from here!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

That's great work Trevor. I agree with wolf66, that is fantastic seam work. I do wish you luck this weekend. 
BTW, is there any "surprises" this weekend concerning this line, such as add-ons or lost figures?
Keep us informed.
Have fun this weekend everybody! I wish I was going...yet alas, I shant be. Maybe next year !?

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Starr, nice conversion. I haven't thought about it before but If you don't mind, I'd like to borrow that idea and change my own. I even am toying with the idea of make a white buffalo for a different effect.

P-S2


----------



## TAY666

I was right.
The entry didn't even score a merit.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Bummer, Trevor!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I had fun with this one...








I used extra parts from a previous kit to give him a lizard type walk...


----------



## MonsterModelMan

HOLY CRAP! That looks fantastic!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Now...where is that diorama for him? 

I'm guessing you also use an airbrush for his sail?

MMM


----------



## wolfman66

Holy Freaking Molly!Damm that thing looks beautiful!Steve that is the best damm sailback that i ever saw!The way the color's just blend together is Fantastic looking! :thumbsup:Steve,you gotta give us a step by step paintup on how you do these dinos up cause there just awesome to look at.


----------



## Starr

Pre Scenes 2, I don't mind whatsoever if you find inspiration in my bison conversion idea and want to do some thing with it on your own. I'd love to see your version.


----------



## TAY666

wolfman66 said:


> Trev forgot to ask ya,how did you get the sabertooth to stay in that postion on the rocks?


That was the tough part, and one of the delays that kept this from happening last year.
Originally I was just going to stick a wire up the leg, and into the base.
Trying to force a wire into the leg caused me to break it.
So on my next attempt, I put the wire in the leg before assembling it (think I have pics for my site)
So the wire actually runs from inside the tigers body
down through the leg
then into the rock.

I used a ton of Magic Sculp to fill that rock once I was ready to put the tiger in place.


Working on pics now.
I took a ton of them from all different angles.
So it might be a little while.


----------



## wolfman66

Trev,definitly will check those pics out on your sight.Also trev you know of any other sights that deals with aurora parts besides mike and bunkybrothers?There freshout on something i need for a wildlife kit.


----------



## TAY666

Nope, those are the only two I know of.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

MonsterModelMan said:


> HOLY CRAP! That looks fantastic!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now...where is that diorama for him?
> 
> I'm guessing you also use an airbrush for his sail?
> 
> MMM


1.Thanks MMM. I enjoy posting them because nobody really see these but me and my kids. And to get compliments from all you master modelers is an award in itself!

2.The base for him is not complete. I'm 90+ percent done, but I wanted to add some different water foliage and...the dragonfly ain't finished yet.

3.Actually I do dry-brushing all the way. I give it a overall spray of black, then drybrush lighter shades of color at a time. I tried the darkened color of the original hue I was to use but two things happened: A] the model seem to "glow" or 2] the shaded area didn't stand out well.

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

wolfman66 said:


> Holy Freaking Molly!Damm that thing looks beautiful!Steve that is the best damm sailback that i ever saw!The way the color's just blend together is Fantastic looking! :thumbsup:Steve,you gotta give us a step by step paintup on how you do these dinos up cause there just awesome to look at.


Thanks Wolf. (_See #1 in my previous post_) I would love to show you step by step but i never know what I'm doing until i get "in the zone". then the last thing i think about is pics. I don't know if you all are the same, but i have to be in the groove to paint or model, I can't sit and start painting. 
However, I'll tell you something i do in steps. Most of the time I'll draw the model free hand or copy an instruction sheet of the kit and copy it several times. Then i whip out the colored pencils and start to mix colors 'til I find the combo that hits me the most. for the Dimetro, I saw a pic of a blue headed skink and went off from there.

P-S2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Starr said:


> Pre Scenes 2, I don't mind whatsoever if you find inspiration in my bison conversion idea and want to do some thing with it on your own. I'd love to see your version.


Thank you Starr!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I don't know how many PS fans are out there, but what if I told you there COULD be another PS kit to add to the series? This wouldn't be a Dave Cockrum or Bill Lemon special. This would be done in the Aurora style however and fit right in with the rest! A very few know about it at this moment and it's still in the works. Thought I'd let y'all know!


----------



## celsius

I have the new HELLER remakes of the old Airfix models which are pretty great! I have changed it into a Daspleteosaurus-
That is- I am still doing it. 
I have 2 Tamiya T Rexs and they are bigger. So This Heller Tyrannosaurid looks to be about 30ft long, and the same as the Tamiya Parasaurolophus and Airfix Corythosaurus (who is bellowing a warning)
Ill either create a wild scene- or a Dinotopia scene.
I recommend the Heller set- great fun.
I love all the oldschool dinosaur kits.


----------



## mad-artist

Hello All,

I am new to this site and to "chat rooms" as well (if that's what this is called) so I hope you will be patient with me. I read all the pages of this topic and found it a very fascinating discussion. I hope to get some input and maybe some answers to questions/ideas I have from anyone who can help - particularly Mr. Aurora-brat and Mr. Pre-Scenes 2. I grew up with the PS kits like everyone else here, and now the nostalgia has been with me for a good 10 years or so and I appreciate them now more than ever. I haven't done much research on them until recently and I was very heartbroken and p.o.'d to hear that some of the originals were deliberately destroyed. Business decision I know, but maybe they could have had a better idea?

Anyways, with all the talk about the PS sequel or re-issue, couldn't new molds simply be made from the existing parts/kits?
Mr. Aurora-brat, I saw that your dad worked for Aurora. Any technical info on exactly how these kits were made (i.e. "tooled")? I obviously don't know the detailed aspects of producing them except reading something about metal plates being made from the model. Don't really know what that means or what it entails.
Would something like this be feasible for an individual to try or is it just too herculean a task for one to do? Is it possible to make an offer to buy the existing molds from whoever has them now? Or is this just a pipe-dream of mine (though I'm willing to bet some of you thought these things before).

Also, could anyone explain about the "infamous train wreck" Aurora had?

I greatly appreciate any input anyone can give out there. Thanks much


----------



## TAY666

Welcome.
Glad you are interested in this line.
In case you don't know, I have a little bit about these things on my website.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/main.htm

As for new molds.
Sure, new molds could be made from existing kits.
The problem is that we are talking about tens of thousands of dollars (more than likely hundreds of thousands of dollars) to have that done.
The modeling companies just don't see enough return on investment to do something like that.
I mean, the 8 kits known to still exist are just now being produced again after a 14 year hiatus (last US issue being 1993). And even with that they still can't be bothered to produce the entire kit. They just don't see enough demand to make it worth their effort to throw the existing molds in the presses, produce them, package them, ship them, and market them. 
So right now, making new molds is pretty much out of the question.

A few of the old kits are available as resin recasts.
But there again, from what I have seen. The price of the resin version could get you an unboxed original.
The kits themselves are still relatively cheap compaired to some others.
I think any unboxed kit from the line can be had for around $100 or less.
With the exception of the T-rex.
It's the original packaging and being MISB that really drives the price up on these items.

As for the train wreck, I was going to point you to the Aurora FAQ on Steve's site, but I can't get it to come up right now.


----------



## mad-artist

Thanks for the info Mr. Tay666. I see your points and it obviously makes sense from a company point of view. Guess I was just hoping against hope.

Your website is fantastic - the most comprehensive information and visual content I've seen yet! It will help me as I have some MISB kits and kit parts I will be selling soon on ebay.

As for the train wreck, I'll just keep checking back. Maybe Steve himself will see this and post his site.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hello Mad-Artist and welcome aboard. Glad to see someone else bring this thread back to life.  Since you're a Prescenes junky, what kits do you have at this time? Need some juicy details please. 
Go to Trevors (TAY666) site and check out the Gallery he has there if you haven't already.
Have you or are you goin' to get the Steg that has come out of retirement?


----------



## mad-artist

Hi Pre-Scenes 2

Okay, after having spent the last week and much of yesterday going through my collection and doing some invetory, this is it so far:

In original factory seal (MISB) kits: 9 Giant Bird, 4 Sailback Reptile, 1 Tar Pit, 1 Cave Bear, 1 Cro-Magnon Man, 3 Cro-Magnon Woman. One of the Giant Birds and two of the Cro-Magnon Woman appear as though they were re-sealed, but the cellophane looks very old and feels the same as the others so who knows.

As for MIB kits: 1 Three Horned Dinosaur, 1 Tar Pit and 1 Cro-Magnon Woman (most parts still on trees but missing snake). I also have a Sabre Tooth Cat and another Tar Pit that I'm thinking of keeping for now.

As for kits in ziploc bags: 1 Three Horned Dinosaur (partial built and partial paint), 1 T-Rex (partial built, no paint), 2 Cave (1 no paint w/Allosaurus box folded, 1 painted), 1 Cave Bear (partial built and partial paint), 3 Allosaurus (2 built w/partial paint, 1 partial built and partial paint), 3 Cro-Magnon Man (all partial built and partial paint, one molded in black like the Cave Bear and with part of the box), 2 Cro-Magnon Woman (both partial built and partial paint, one molded in black like the Cave Bear and with part of the box), 2 Neanderthal Man (both partial built and partial paint, one with Cro-Mag. Man base), 1 Flying Reptile (partial built and painted).

Whew, hope you got all that. Now comes the REAL fun part of going through all the bagged and MIB kits to see what else is missing. I know I have a few other kits somewhere that I'm thinking of keeping, but some are Monogram/Revell re-issues anyway. If I discover anything else I'll add to my list here.

I've seen Trevors' site and it is truly amazing. It also helped me with detailed info on the boxes which will aid in my selling of them.

And the Steg, I'm considering that sometime in the (hopefully near) future. Sure would have liked to see that one in the Aurora line. A little bit of interesting info/opinion on that one: I myself believe it was inspired by one of the rides at Disneyland in Cal. If any of you are old enough to remember, the train that takes you completely around the Disneyland park had several tunnels which had live-action animatronic scenes within them. One of them (which happened to be the last one) was a very impressive dinosaur exhibit showing them in their "natural habitat". The very last part had a T-Rex battling a Stegosaurus, and the Steg was in EXACTLY that same pose! I remember it vividly to this day and even had old postcards depicting that scene. I don't know if it still is part of that ride anymore, but if anyone can add some input I'd like to know.


----------



## xsavoie

One thing is for sure.Dinosaurs and other Prehistoric Animals never go out of style.Therefore,if a model kit company takes the time to make a good dino sculpt in a good scale,they can probably expect to make at least a good profit.Of course,including a base can really makes a difference and is sometimes almost as appreciated as the prehistoric animal kit itself.It really brings the kit to life.They should continue Aurora's prehistoric line of kits with additional dinos and prehistoric mammals.Some undersea reptiles as well.


----------



## the Dabbler

For sure, 'X'. Especially if promoted-sold at museum gift shops, etc


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

xsavoie said:


> They should continue Aurora's prehistoric line of kits with additional dinos and prehistoric mammals.Some undersea reptiles as well.


Well your wish is about to come true! (just not in traditional styrene.)
Alchemy and I have teamed with talented sculptors, Chris Lynch and Jeff Johnson, to create an extension to the ever expanding series. Watch for details as they unfold.
Aurora's concept of *Stegosaurus* and *Parasaurolophus* have been immortalized and _currently available_.
Soon to be released are brand new creatures:
*Brontosaurus (old version)
Protoceratops
Woolly Rhino
Iguanodon*
and many more...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Aurora-brat said:


> I have heard from a *VERY* reliable source that a "swimmer" was being considered, but not a plesiosaur, something more along the lines of a mososaur. But it never even got to the Cockrum sketch stage.
> 
> 
> 
> [/color]


Well I'm here to tell you different. In fact, there was a sketch done by Cockrum of the Mosasaur and I happen to know who owns it. The late Rick Wyatt sculpted a version of it awhile back.


----------



## wolfman66

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Well I'm here to tell you different. In fact, there was a sketch done by Cockrum of the Mosasaur and I happen to know who owns it. The late Rick Wyatt sculpted a version of it awhile back.


Steve isnt that the one that Action Hobbies sells?


----------



## TAY666

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Well I'm here to tell you different. In fact, there was a sketch done by Cockrum of the Mosasaur and I happen to know who owns it. The late Rick Wyatt sculpted a version of it awhile back.


But was the sketch done for Aurora, or was it done later?
Dave, and Larry at Action Hobbies were close friends.
It is possible he did a design sketch for Larry.

Either way, I would be interested in hearing any details you might know.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

You're right! 
Dave did a sketch for Larry of the _Mosasaur_.
However, in an email sent to me, I was told Andy Yanchus did mentioned that there was to be a _Tylosaur_ for the PS also.
Hmmmm?
Coincidence?


----------



## SgtFang

What about a classic plesiosaur? Maybe sitting on a beach near shore like this?  










-Sarge


----------



## wolfman66

SgtFang said:


> What about a classic plesiosaur? Maybe sitting on a beach near shore like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Sarge


I think Mike Evans over at Alchemy has that in the works for the PS series.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

wolfman66 said:


> I think Mike Evans over at Alchemy has that in the works for the PS series.


Yes, He does!

Check it out here...
http://thealchemyworks.com/aurora-p...-p-109.html?osCsid=h93nomlr88bbusdflou19t33p2


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Thought I'd resurrect this thread again since it as about 2 years ago the last post was put here. Also, 'deadmanincfan' opened a thread about PS re-pops. 

Man, a lot has changed since this thread first opened! Amd a LOT of info too!!!


----------



## Dinosaur Steve

It would be nice if some company would re-issue retro versions of the whole set of PS models again, similar to what DST and Mattel are now doing with retro versions of some of the old Mego figure line.


----------



## TAY666

Well, Revell still owns the tooling for 8 of the kits.
And they seem to have no interest at all in doing any kind of retro reissues.

Moebius was going to re-do the Jungle Swamp a couple years ago, but there wasn't enough demand for it.

So, I think the odds of it happening are slim to none.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

In the run-up to Christmas, several shops round here have been selling the most recent Revell reissues of the Prehistoric Scenes, all at discount prices. It looks like Revell were left with a lot of unsold kits after the re-reissue in 2007 or so, at least in the UK anyway. Wonder if that will put them off reissuing the Prehistoric Scenes ever again?


----------



## TAY666

Probably not.
They repop them about every 7-10 years.
They own the molds already, so it really doesn't cost them that much to do a run.
They probably make back those costs on the first wave of excited buying by hobbiests who have been waiting for them.
Then they probably get some more returns on investment as the rest of the run clears out.

Remember, it's usually the distributor who ends up sitting on them, not the producer.
Once sales start to slow, then the distributor marks down the price to clear up warehouse space.

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if sales were slower across the pond.
They got them later, so many ordered direct from merchants here in the states.
Also, there have been many runs by Revell-Germany over the years that have kept the shops over there pretty well stocked since R-G started doing them in 93.
I know there were at least 2 other runs after that initial one. Just not sure when they occured as they used the same packaging.
But plastic color changed for one of the runs.
And the other included the glow-in-the-dark paint.

(one of these days when I have the money and the time, I will aquire all the R-G catalogs so I can get an idea when these runs took place)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Ahh, yes, the Revell Germany reissue with Glow-in-the-dark paint; that was the reissue which I first found in 1994! The Sailback kit came with both halves of the base, but the sprue which held the Sailback's reeds and dragonfly was included in the Armored Dino kit instead!!


----------



## TAY666

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Ahh, yes, the Revell Germany reissue with Glow-in-the-dark paint; that was the reissue which I first found in 1994! The Sailback kit came with both halves of the base, but the sprue which held the Sailback's reeds and dragonfly was included in the Armored Dino kit instead!!



Really?
It was out in 94?

I didn't see them start turning up on ebay until around 05 or 06.

The non-glow paint versions were all over the place before that though.


----------

